# Stance Width Question



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Sounds reasonable, I'd also change my rear binding from equal duck to like -8. I'm 6' with a 34" inseam and pretty stout legs/calves so I'm limited a bit in movement too. I used to ride wider stance and equal duck, I moved them in a hole each front and back plus changing my hind foot stance and it helped


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

If you're to wide out, then yes, you will not have as much range of motion. Try it. Stand on the carpet with your legs way out wide and try to do a squat, then bring them in a little and try it again. I can gurantee with them being a little closer, you can squat way lower. The only way I max out the inserts on a board is if I'm already riding a board that is a little small for me. Otherwise I find the default to ususally be just fine. Somewhere around 22"-23". Oh, and I'm 6'3" with a 35 inseam so I'm right about your size.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks guys

It's only a few seconds with a screwdriver so I was always going to try it anyway.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

It's all about finding a personal sweet spot, I recently widened my stance a bit and gained a lot of stability as far as landing jumps and choppy terrain goes. A lot of people will also go way to wide though, which can severely cripple your range of movement.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> One thing you will notice when you go too wide is turn initiation especially for toe side starts to feel awkward and hesitant. I feel like my rear foot "hangs" when initiating the turn.


I've ducked out as far as my knees will let me, 15/-15 feels good.

I really noticed the hesitation in toe-side turn initiation in the deep powder last week. And then I flew back east and rode that night after an all-day freezing rain. Talk about culture shock! And that's when I felt trapped and unable to get lower over my edge.

I've narrowed my stance by an inch and I'll be riding later in the week. Really hoping I'll notice the difference.


----------

